# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Lopende/verstopte neus/verhoging/angina/...

## marsupilami

Ik ben echt ten einde raad en zelf volledig uitgeput...

Sinds de geboorte van mijn zoontje (eind augustus vorig jaar) heeft hij altijd wel iets. 
Het begon met zijn neusje dat ofwel verstopt zat, ofwel liep het snot eruit. 
"Veel spoelen met fysiologisch serum en dan uitzuigen met een peertje" kreeg ik dan te horen. Wat ik ook deed.

Regelmatig kreeg dat snot een gele kleur, plakten zijn oogjes dicht 's ochtends bij het wakker worden, dus werd het al spoelen, uitzuigen en neusdruppels met antibiotica geven..

De laatste 2/3 maanden is het blijven verergeren en de arts zei dat het wat rood zat vanbinnen in zijn oortjes, nog steeds die snotneus, en bleek dat zijn keelamandelen nogal groot waren.
Niets om me zorgen over te maken zei de arts, dat is een teken dat zijn lichaam reageerde op de "infectie". 's nachts hoorde ik hem af en toe eens hoesten en hij sliep en slaapt nog steeds heel onrustig.

De laatste weken heeft hij constant verhoging gehad, weer naar de arts want dit kon zo niet blijven duren.
Antibiotica gekregen, na 4 dagen had hij nog steeds die op en neergaande verhoging en had hij op zijn buik en rug van die lichtroze onderhuidse vlekjes.

Weer naar de arts vorige zaterdag, mijn zoontje was opgestaan met 38,2 graden koorts. Diagnose: zware angina, zijn keeltje stond bloedrood. Oortjes waren echter ok. Uitslag bleek een allergische reactie te zijn op de antibiotica.

Dus andere antibiotica deze keer voor de angina. Begin deze week was het me opgevallen dat hij last had van zijn ogen en neus, hij deed niets anders dan erin wrijven met zijn handjes en was er heel lastig van. Ook zijn onthaalmoeder zei me dat hij toch zo lastig was geweest, constant jammeren, enfin, er klopte iets niet.

Thuisgekomen, arts opgebeld en die zei dat mijn zoontje wsch ergens allergisch aan was. Gezien de tijd van het jaar kon dat perfect door de pollen komen, ik moest een anti-allergisch middel geven, Fenistil.

Dat heeft wel geholpen. 

Nu is het zo dat ik mij al lang zorgen maak over zijn aanslepende gezondheidsproblemen door het feit dat het huis waarin we wonen heel vochtig is, de muren en plafonds zijn nat, er is zwarte schimmel in de badkamer, tijdens de wintermaanden groeit er zelfs harige witte schimmel én zwarte schimmel op die zeiknatte, houten tegelplafonds, nergens geïsoleerd, enkele beglazing, kortom, de inspectie van Wonen Vlaanderen heeft dit huis onlangs geïnspecteerd en het zou ongeschikt verklaard moeten worden.

Ik ben alleenstaande mama, zijn papa heeft ons laten zitten kort na de geboorte, ik sta overal alleen voor en ik zit er zelf volledig door nu.

Geen enkele nacht heb ik al eens kunnen doorslapen doordat de kleine steeds wakker werd door pijn/niet kunnen ademen/enz enz.

Ik sta stijf van de zenuwen, ben doodongerust over de gezondheid van mijn zoontje, vooral omdat niemand uitsluitsel kan geven wat de oorzaak is van zijn problemen.

Ik ben bang dat het ligt aan dit huis, de schimmel, het vocht... (zijn papa heeft zelf heel erg last van hooikoorts deze tijd van het jaar, mss dat dit erfelijk is?)

Vanmorgen arts terug opgebeld al huilend, ik kan niet meer, ben op, ik zou willen dat men mijn zoontje onderzoekt zoals het hoort zodat ik weet vanwaar zijn problemen komen want met "het zou kunnen dit zijn of het zou ook kunnen daaraan liggen", daar ben ik niks mee!

Daar ik zelf al maanden medicatie voorgeschreven krijg, gewoon om mijn oververmoeidheid te onderdrukken (dexamfetamine...), maar waardoor ik nu ook helemaal door mijn reserves zit, stelde de arts voor om ons te laten opnemen in het ziekenhuis, op de dienst pediatrie (kamer moeder-kind), zodat ze daar mijn zoontje eens volledig kunnen onderzoeken, en ik een paar dagen kan "rusten".

Want, zei hij, je zit er volledig door en zo kan je niet voor je kind zorgen, daar komen ongelukken van.

Dat mijn zoon volledig onderzocht zal worden op die manier is heel goed, waar ik mij echter zorgen over maak is dat ze daar in het ziekenhuis zullen zien dat mama echter ook serieuze problemen heeft...

Ik ben op een punt gekomen dat ik zonder die amfetamines niet meer kan functioneren. Ik heb ze nodig om wakker te kunnen worden en te doen wat ik moet doen in functie van mijn kind. Neem die medicatie van me af, dan stort ik volledig in. Hysterische huilbuien, angstaanvallen, in slaap vallen en gewoon niet meer wakker worden, al zou er een bom ontploffen...

Ik ben eraan verslaafd, hoe vreselijk erg ik het ook vind om dit hier zo neer te schrijven, maar het is zo en ik ben daarvoor vreselijk boos.
Al tijdens mijn zwangerschap ging de relatie met de papa dagelijks achteruit, ik voelde toen al dat het verkeerd ging aflopen.

Al die maanden zat ik dus al met de angst en de onzekerheid van hoe moet het nu verder... Kort na de geboorte werd mijn vermoeden bevestigd... mijn kleintje en ik gingen het zonder papa moeten doen...

Dat hebben we tot nu toe goed gedaan (al is het op pure amfetamines dat ik blijf rechtstaan...), maar nu voel ik dat ik de grip aan het verliezen ben.

Ik ben uitgeput, lichamelijk door een chronisch gebrek aan echte slaap en rust, door de amfetamines, en mentaal vooral door de constante bezorgdheid over de gezondheid van mijn kindje, maar ook door alle andere problemen die ik er nog eens naast heb.

Jeugdrechtbank, lopen en vliegen naar alle mogelijke diensten en instanties om de huisbaas te verplichten de nodige werken uit te voeren in dit huis zodat het een leefbaar huis wordt.

mijn advocaat is met drie zaken bezig voor me.. de jeugdrechtbank, die is gelukkig quasi afgelopen, ik wacht enkel nog het vonnis af, dan al de voorbereidingen voor een eventuele zaak bij de vrederechter indien de huisbaas binnen hier en anderhalve maand nog steeds niks heeft gedaan (dit sleept ook al meer dan anderhalf jaar aan...), en een derde die nu niet ter zake doet.

Waarom vertel ik dit hier allemaal bij? Omdat ik zelf besef hoe diep ik zit. Ik ben ergens bang om ons te laten opnemen want daar zullen ze wel snel zien dat mama verre van in orde is en dat ze daar problemen zullen over maken. Terwijl het de bedoeling is dat mijn zoontje onderzocht wordt in de eerste plaats...

Ik bedoel daarmee, cru gezegd, dat ze van oordeel zullen zijn dat ik op dit ogenblik, in mijn huidige "toestand", eigenlijk niet in staat ben om voor mijn kind te zorgen... want ik ben "verslaafd". 

Kan iemand mij wat raad geven aub? Vooral wat betreft de symptomen van mijn zoontje en of men bij een kind van 10 maanden al onderzoeken kan doen om te weten of hij die allergie heeft van pollen of eerder van de schimmels in huis? Ook wat betreft die constante problemen van neus, keel en oor, of ze daar kunnen uitvissen waardoor dat komt?

Alvast bedankt

----------

